# Heatsink stuck to CPU



## Wildduk (Apr 14, 2011)

When removing a heatsink and CPU, should they be stuck together....I had to almost pry the heatsink out, and doing so, the CPU came with it.  Then I had to pry the CPU off the heatsink.  
I just had to remove it to return to store, and the CPU was almost stuck to the heatsink.....It had stock themral compound applied, and it had hardened and turned a grayiash color.....
I'm returning because one of the components went bad...CPU or MOBO....Maybe it was the CPU.   The fan ran the whole time as far as I could tell....


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Apr 14, 2011)

If you ever want to remove your heatsink from your processor in the future simply run your computer for about five to seven minutes.  This will very likely soften the thermal compound which will enable you to easily remove the heatsink.


----------



## Wildduk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks,  So I'm assuming that that was normal....

The computer quit running, but in the future I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 15, 2011)

in the event you cant get it to run....hit it with a hair blow dryer to warm the components....and twist the heatsink first...to break the connection, then pull vertically. same technique is used to warm up hobby glow engines in cold weather to get them to start, due to tight tolerances between the piston and sleve


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Apr 15, 2011)

1. run a game for a few minutes to get it hot.
2. turn off computer and unplug it.
3. open case, gently twist very slighty back and forth on the heatsink like you were opening a jar,clockwise then counter clockwise,but just a little.
4. remove heatsink and the cpu should stay right in the socket.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 15, 2011)

^ in the event the cpu or motherboard failed...that wont work...


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Apr 16, 2011)

i forgot that one of his parts stopped working.


----------



## T-Rent (May 2, 2011)

that is very normal and have seen it with all of the heatsinks i have removed


----------



## dtiao7eb (May 2, 2011)

lol since you pulled the cpu with the heat sink... maybe return both mobo and cpu


----------



## scbjmshpv (May 3, 2011)

i just keep pushing on opposite corner till it loosens up and than pray open, i also did use small screw driver few times and knock it softly with something rubbery/hammer very softly though and i never (i should add luckily) never damage it. though tanks for making the thread now i can do better while removing it and not have to worry about i might brake it thanks to other's tip.


----------



## 87dtna (May 3, 2011)

Twisting is the key....twist to break the seal before ever pulling up.  I'm assuming this was an AMD cpu, were any pins damaged/bent on the cpu?


----------



## Wildduk (May 3, 2011)

Yea, unfortunately there were a few pins bent....Because of this, my RMA was denied.....Had to purchase another CPU.....My first $700 build just turned into a $840 build....

Live and learn....


----------



## 87dtna (May 3, 2011)

What CPU was it?  Still have it/did they send it back to you?


----------



## Wildduk (May 3, 2011)

Just got it back today....Its a AMD 955...

I should have looked at it closer before I sent it in...There were just a few pins on the corners that were bent a little....Could have just straightened them out...

Oh well


----------

